# Lyft Amp Dash Mount Damage?



## enntoxx (Nov 11, 2016)

Before I Guinea Pig my vehicle's leather dash, I'm wondering how the dash mount is treating your dash boards?

Like many dash board cell phone mounts via adhesive, I'm curious if the same is or can be expected from the Amp's adhesive mount.

The Amp is much heavier than the Glowstache. 

I'd hate to discolor, tear off or rip my dash over a mount when the windshield trade dress is so non evasive to begin with. 

Any feedback?
Pictures of damage if any?


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

enntoxx said:


> Before I Guinea Pig my vehicle's leather dash, I'm wondering how the dash mount is treating your dash boards?
> 
> Like many dash board cell phone mounts via adhesive, I'm curious if the same is or can be expected from the Amp's adhesive mount.
> 
> ...


Actually the adhesive for the Amp mount is not that sticky to be honest I actullay have to tape it down with some clear tape to keep it in place...the glue is not super sticky and is nothing like other mounts I have permanently stuck on my dash..I attached a picture I just pulled it off with no problem so you could see..


----------



## enntoxx (Nov 11, 2016)

Ok cool. So I guess the worst case is keeping it stuck to the dash while driving lol

Thanks for the photo. You kick ass on that one bud!

I've been trying to think of a better way to mount it but I keep coming up blank on that.


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

enntoxx said:


> Ok cool. So I guess the worst case is keeping it stuck to the dash while driving lol
> 
> Thanks for the photo. You kick ass on that one bud!
> 
> I've been trying to think of a better way to mount it but I keep coming up blank on that.


Yeah it sticks on its own too but just a little tape does the trick and it does Not move at all the magnet in both pieces keeps them mounted nice I like it it's pretty cool it welcomes you when you turn it on Lyft makes you feel like you count too I appreciate that lmao...


----------



## Watup (Jan 24, 2017)

I am gonna use this mount for amp


----------



## Shelovespets (Aug 27, 2016)

I asked a rep yesterday about it. My main concern being I drive a rental. He told me for him it hasn't been a problem removing. Suggested using double sided tape if I wanted. I could also get one from him but if it's not returned there would be a fee of $250. So I opted to stick with the free one I already had.


----------



## PatsFan (Mar 23, 2017)

They need to make a window mount for it. Something like a clear plastic box that you slide the amp into that holds to the window with multiple suction cups.


----------

